# Mag.



## nubhtar (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a Glock 19 gen 4. Everytime I shoot it the mag falls out. Tried 3 diff mags plus 2 30rd mag. All fall out with one shot. Help do not now what to do. It is for my wife but can't have this.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Could it be while gripping the gun, your inadvertently pressing the mag release button? 

Or... are your mags Glock factory mags? You can inspect the mag to insure it has the propper opening "mag release/lock cut" and also look inside the handle while activating the mag release to ensure it's working properly.

Try these and let us know if there is any improvement... although I'm betting it's your grip or a bad mag release and not the mags.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

What side of the frame is your magazine release button on? Are you using early third generation magazines - The ones with only one, right-side, retention cutout? If you've got all the correct parts then, either, you're inadvertently pressing on the magazine release or else the magazine release spring is, somehow, fubar? 

Another thing: Are you loading to full magazine capacity + 1? If so, then, stop and download those magazines to full capacity - 1 until after you get used to the gun. (+1 loading on top of a full magazine is NOT this old gunman's idea of smart loading, anyway.)


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Brand new mags and brand new pistol? I suggest seating the magazine with a slap from the palm of your off hand....they are plastic, but you're not going to break them. Sounds to me like they are not fully engaged with the mag release. Also.....new mags are pretty stiff, so if you're inserting mags that are fully loaded on a closed slide, this can sometimes make a difference. Once everything is broken in, I figure things will go smoothly for you on that pistol. Leave those magazines loaded, it won't hurt a thing....it will get those springs loosened up a bit.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you reverse the mag release and use earlier generation mags'?


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Cops had this same problem. Do what denner said and you'll be good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jes1168 (Mar 5, 2017)

*Same Issue*



nubhtar said:


> I have a Glock 19 gen 4. Everytime I shoot it the mag falls out. Tried 3 diff mags plus 2 30rd mag. All fall out with one shot. Help do not now what to do. It is for my wife but can't have this.


I am an avid USPSA and Steel challenge shooter, I recently purchased a glock 35 M.O.S. Because I already had gen 3 magazines set up with extensions already I just used those for a few months. I started having a feed problem with one of them so I decided I would swap the 3's in for the new gen 4's. I carry a total of five mags on my belt an three were the new gen 4 and 2 were my old gen 3. Every new gen 4 immediately fell out with the first shot. Ran my old gen 3's and had no issues at all. I have made no modifications to the mag release, I have not swapped it around. Looking closely at the ridges on the gen 4 all i can think of is they are not milled enough for the release to fully engage the magazine during the cycling of the weapon. I slapped them in then pulled to be sure they were set, then bang first shot and out it came. This is a profound issue that needs to corrected. My suggestion to you would be to get your hands on a Gen 3 magazine and run the same test I did. There is a clear issue with magazines falling out on Gen 4 guns

Best Regards, jes1168


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Mebbe the mag release lever is worn? Install a new one? jmho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

I have had a similar problem with my 19 gen 3. Then I inserted empty mags rather carelessly, that is with little upward hand pressure. they looked seated and I suspect if the mags were loaded I would get one shot off. But if I just touched the mag release the mag would fall out. Or if I gently pulled the mag downward it mag would just fall out. Definitely the mag was not seated. I found that it took a good slap to assure the mag was properly seated. I always load mags with a good solid slap and never have any trouble.


----------

